
Forever Young - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/11/05/forever-young/
======
ktpsns
The nice thing about science is that there is little space for speculation in
old-grown domains such as electromagnetism.

In this very moment, when you sit next to many WiFi devices, probably in an
urban region with many mobile phone cells and a that, you can forget about the
effect of the magnetic field of the earth onto your body. It is just
negligible.

~~~
nixtaken
I haven't looked into WiFi, since this was about static magnetic fields rather
than fluctuating magnetic fields, although I have read about the increased
incidence of gliomas (a type of brain tumor) caused by cell phone usage. Of
course, that only happens when you hold a wifi source up to your head
constantly. For this reason, I don't think that wireless headphones are a good
idea.

One odd thing I've come across lately are accounts of the effect of MRI
magnetic fields on depression. [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-
mris-treat-dep...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-mris-treat-
dep..).

Since ECT and other forms of brain damage have been shown to offer temporary
relief from depression when endorphins are released in response to the damage,
I wonder if MRIs have a similar effect.

~~~
ktpsns
Something you shouldn't forget is that the electromagnetic field decreases
rapidly with spatial seperation from the sender (broadcaster). The
relationship is actually 1/r^2, with r the distance. That is: Doubling the
distance means only 1/4 of the electromagnetic field strength.

That's the reason why the cell phone in your pocket has a higher impact on
your reproduction organs then on your brain. And why the cell phone tower (on
average) has less impact on your body then probably any device in your room.

The wireless headphones are recieving most of the time, that's why they should
put little harm on your brain. Better care about keeping your phone in a bag
instead of your trouser pocket.

